# 230rs Vs. 210rs 2003 Tundra



## EyePod (Mar 26, 2009)

Need some advice.
First time to all of this.
We have a 2003 Toyota Tundra Access cab V8
Like the bigger 230rs but wonder if the 210rs is better suited to our truck.
We plan on traveling cross country and using the storage space mostly for stuff and not a bike or atv
Thanks for you help


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

TundraTom said:


> Need some advice.
> First time to all of this.
> We have a 2003 Toyota Tundra Access cab V8
> Like the bigger 230rs but wonder if the 210rs is better suited to our truck.
> ...


What's the tow rating on that truck? Before I got this one I used to tow a 5500lbs trailer with a V6 Tacoma and had no problems. I would think that the older Tundra could handle the 210 and probably the 230.


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

You should be able to tow either with that truck. We have a very similiar setup. You won't win any races, that's for sure but we have never had any problems. We use the Equal-i-zer hitch.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Since you mentioned that you will be "traveling cross country", that changes my perspective on your question. To me, that means you will be spending consecutive weeks in the OB. I'd sure consider the 250RS over either of the other two models. The side slide will *greatly* open up the interior of the camper and you (everyone) will *much happier * moving around inside. This depends on how many you are taking along with you of course but if it is just two of you, that new 260FL looks to be a very nice floorplan that can accommodate extended stays but is still a smaller bumper pull. We have the 23RS which does not have the side slide and can attest to this directly.

Get a very good hitch (ProPride is amazing as others here can attest to, Equalizer is another, which we use) and a great brake controller (Prodigy P3). If you cannot swing a new TV at this time, you might consider doing what we did and get the camper that works for you then when you can afford it, upgrade the TV in a year or two. When we bought our camper, our F150 had 80k mi. We could either buy a camper or buy a TV but not both. We wanted to camp







We sold our F150 after 2 seasons of towing and picked up the F250 which we are far happier with (and can upgrade to pretty much whatever camper we want).

-CC


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sorry, our internet froze while posting and need to delete this post.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Drac said:


> You should be able to tow either with that truck. We have a very similiar setup. You won't win any races, that's for sure but we have never had any problems. We use the Equal-i-zer hitch.


Like Drac said, you wont win any races!

We tow our 21rs with an 05 Sequoia and have never had any problems, of course we only do the speed limit!
Of course your tundra might be able to tow more than our sequoia, but we would not want to pull anything longer or heavier than our 21rs with our TV.
DH also put in an air intake and a new exhaust system last year before we went to Yellowstone and that has really helped too.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Drac said:


> You should be able to tow either with that truck. We have a very similiar setup. You won't win any races, that's for sure but we have never had any problems. We use the Equal-i-zer hitch.


Like Drac said, you wont win any races!

We tow our 21rs with an 05 Sequoia and have never had any problems, of course we only do the speed limit!
Of course your tundra might be able to tow more than our sequoia, but we would not want to pull anything longer or heavier than our 21rs with our TV.
DH also put in an air intake and a new exhaust system last year before we went to Yellowstone and that has really helped too.

Sorry, our internet froze while posting and need to delete this post.
Still having problems with this site loading very slowly!


----------



## EyePod (Mar 26, 2009)

Dub said:


> Need some advice.
> First time to all of this.
> We have a 2003 Toyota Tundra Access cab V8
> Like the bigger 230rs but wonder if the 210rs is better suited to our truck.
> ...


What's the tow rating on that truck? Before I got this one I used to tow a 5500lbs trailer with a V6 Tacoma and had no problems. I would think that the older Tundra could handle the 210 and probably the 230.
[/quote]

The Tundra has the 2UZ-FE engine and has the tow package from Toyota. The rating is 7100 lbs


----------



## EyePod (Mar 26, 2009)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Since you mentioned that you will be "traveling cross country", that changes my perspective on your question. To me, that means you will be spending consecutive weeks in the OB. I'd sure consider the 250RS over either of the other two models. The side slide will *greatly* open up the interior of the camper and you (everyone) will *much happier * moving around inside. This depends on how many you are taking along with you of course but if it is just two of you, that new 260FL looks to be a very nice floorplan that can accommodate extended stays but is still a smaller bumper pull. We have the 23RS which does not have the side slide and can attest to this directly.
> 
> Get a very good hitch (ProPride is amazing as others here can attest to, Equalizer is another, which we use) and a great brake controller (Prodigy P3). If you cannot swing a new TV at this time, you might consider doing what we did and get the camper that works for you then when you can afford it, upgrade the TV in a year or two. When we bought our camper, our F150 had 80k mi. We could either buy a camper or buy a TV but not both. We wanted to camp
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. Funny we started out almost getting a dually and a large fifth wheeler. Then decided to rent homes in different areas for the winter and summer, returning to Cincinnati for a few months in the spring and fall. So we bought the Tundra only for transport. Then thought a small cargo trailer would be nice. Then saw the benefit of a toy hauler. Hope to keep small for now.

Will look into the hitch and brake control ..... Thanks


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

TundraTom said:


> Thanks for the input. Funny we started out almost getting a dually and a large fifth wheeler. Then decided to rent homes in different areas for the winter and summer, returning to Cincinnati for a few months in the spring and fall. So we bought the Tundra only for transport. Then thought a small cargo trailer would be nice. Then saw the benefit of a toy hauler. Hope to keep small for now.
> 
> Will look into the hitch and brake control ..... Thanks


I almost did the same thing. Had a GMC Sierra Diesel lined up and a Jayco 5er. GMC dealers upset me on the deal and on a repair on my TransAm so in a fit of rage I switched to a Toyota. it then occurred to me that my foreign car made it 158K without a single part...at 158K it finally needed new brakes. I sold all of my Big 3 vehicles and haven't looked back since and have been happy with all the money I have saved on repairs. Also last summer diesel was at $5.50/gal in the areas we travelled to with the camper...$4.50 for gas! Missed that disaster too! enjoy the truck you got, get something it can tow


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

At a minimum I would go with the 23 rs. Where are u located we are trading in our next week. But with our experience the 23 rs storage in the front is a huge benifit. As someone also wrote a 25 might be a better fit with the center slide and I think it has a walk around bed, not sure about that though. Some of the reasons We are upgrading to a 27rsds because of the walk around bed, center slide and large bathroom. We also like the two doors to get into the tt. And not to contridict myself but when we are camping we are not in the tt that much so u might be ok with a 21, but if it were me I would look at the 25. best wishes and welcome


----------



## EyePod (Mar 26, 2009)

mike said:


> At a minimum I would go with the 23 rs. Where are u located we are trading in our next week. But with our experience the 23 rs storage in the front is a huge benifit. As someone also wrote a 25 might be a better fit with the center slide and I think it has a walk around bed, not sure about that though. Some of the reasons We are upgrading to a 27rsds because of the walk around bed, center slide and large bathroom. We also like the two doors to get into the tt. And not to contridict myself but when we are camping we are not in the tt that much so u might be ok with a 21, but if it were me I would look at the 25. best wishes and welcome


We are in Cincinnati not far from Holman RV who has some of the lowest new prices. Am interested in any great used deals in a 23krs. Il. is not too far out of the question for the right price.

Thanks


----------



## Ostenhouse (Feb 6, 2009)

TundraTom said:


> At a minimum I would go with the 23 rs. Where are u located we are trading in our next week. But with our experience the 23 rs storage in the front is a huge benifit. As someone also wrote a 25 might be a better fit with the center slide and I think it has a walk around bed, not sure about that though. Some of the reasons We are upgrading to a 27rsds because of the walk around bed, center slide and large bathroom. We also like the two doors to get into the tt. And not to contridict myself but when we are camping we are not in the tt that much so u might be ok with a 21, but if it were me I would look at the 25. best wishes and welcome


We are in Cincinnati not far from Holman RV who has some of the lowest new prices. Am interested in any great used deals in a 23krs. Il. is not too far out of the question for the right price.

Thanks
[/quote]
Do toyotas have 2" receivers??


----------



## EyePod (Mar 26, 2009)

We ended up ordering a 2009 Outback 230rs. 
Buyers remorse perhaps but I wonder if our Tundra will really be able to pull it without any problem.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Good luck - hope all works out well for you and congrats on that new OB!!!!

-CC


----------

